# Would you get a surplus MLVW?



## ton_ami69

As the MLVW trucks are finally seeing public hands,  would any of you like to get your hands on any of these trucks?  Are they better/worse than the US M35 trucks?  






[Edit:  No "h" in "Would".  ]


----------



## Thompson_JM

I personally wouldnt buy one. as I have no use for it....

but for a farm truck or logging or what not, they could be quite usefull. 

Takes alot to kill one of those trucks. and they are still pretty good off road.if you can get one with a winch and even a crane, it would be a really handy truck for working in rough terrain, and out in the boonies.

downside is that its not well insulated, or very comfortable. 

the MLVW is technically just a licensed version of the M35  "Source http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M35_2-1/2_ton_cargo_truck "


----------



## OldSolduer

They would probably need lots of maintenance.


----------



## ton_ami69

Would parts be hard to find?  Are parts interchangeable with the US m35?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Thompson_JM

ton_ami69 said:
			
		

> Would parts be hard to find?  Are parts interchangeable with the US m35?
> 
> Thanks for the replies.



some yes, some no...

from Wiki:

Canadian Forces Land Force Command adopted license built versions of the M35 (and M36 variant) in 1982, built in Canada by Bombardier. As of 2008, the trucks, designated MLVW (Medium Logistics Vehicle, Wheeled) were still in service.* Canadian vehicles featured an automatic transmission, six wheels instead of ten (but still with dual rear axles), and an ether-start for winter operations*. 

vs.

The M35A2 are Continental or Hercules LDT-465, in-line 6 cylinder, turbocharged multifuel engines with 134 bhp (100 kW) and 330 lb·ft (447 N·m) of torque. This is coupled with a* 5-speed manual transmission and divorced 2-speed transfer case * (Either a sprague-operated transfer case (Rockwell 136-21) or air-operated selectable transfer case (Rockwell 136-27). 

different Transmissions, and engines. different wheels so different axles. 

Until a SME can get on here and give you the rock solid answers for parts and the like, You should just read the article on wikipedia. it covers alot of the questions on systems and differences with the two trucks....

for parts, i think what alot of people do for surplus vehicles is buy a few trucks and use parts off them until you have one that works.....  

but Im getting a little too far out of my lanes on this one now.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

The parts for the ML will be cheaper and easier than the M35 the Continental engine is not as common. Most of the body parts would require fabrication unless you got some NOS stuff from crown assets. I would get one, easier to fix up a fairly new vehicle and keep it running than doing a full rebuild of a deuce. Plus the diesel engine won't suck the gas as bad.


----------



## Scratch_043

I was under the impression that the braking system on the MLVW was not legal for anyone but the CF, because the air over hydraulic system was prone to catastrophic failure.....

Anyone who has more or better information, I'd love to hear it, as I'm interested now too.


----------



## danchapps

ToRN said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that the braking system on the MLVW was not legal for anyone but the CF, because the air over hydraulic system was prone to catastrophic failure....



I have heard this as well, only that it wasn't due to the air over hydraulic, however due to the fact there was no "back up" per se. 


I personally wouldn't want one, unless it was to be used for target practice, or to abuse on a farm.


----------



## Scratch_043

ah yes, you are correct, that is how it was explained to me as well, that if there WERE a catastrophic failure, there is no reliable backup. (since the "emergency brake" /park brake won't hold the vehicle at more than a high idle)

EDIT for grammar


----------



## scas

I too have heard that the brakes are bad due to the air over and the lack of a secondary (if you lose one brake, you lose all). As to the engine, its the GM/ Detroit Desiel Fuel Pincher 8.2L. As many know its a rugged engine, that with good amintance will hold over for a long time.. Its still used in some industrial applications, and alot  of buses use the same engine. Me and one of my friends are thinking about tossing one into his 1 ton to see what it'll be like. But as to the question put forth.. I would buy in a heartbeat.. I've never had a major problem with the truckself (maintainer), and over all it's built like a brick s**thouse.

as to the last point.. Properly adjusted its supposed to hold at like 900-1200 RPM as part of your DI. I'll have to get the proper RPM but i think it somewhere in there.


----------



## Scratch_043

my course (done recently, which is why I remembered about the brakes) I think was 1100 RPM


----------



## scas

On top of all that.. The Axle's are worth like $2000 a peice in the states. Alot of Off-roaders love the Rockwell's


----------



## geo

I remember when the Bombardier Deuces came in.... everyone crapped on em and how flimsy they were compared to the old Korean era Deuces.

things never change


----------



## George Wallace

At least they still had metal bodies and looked like an Army truck that was rugged, as opposed to a truck off a GM lot or something made out of fiberglass.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Don't forget that this engine is a high RPM Diesel (IIRC), hence the unique shift pattern that is experienced when driving.


----------



## Robbie

If I had the space I would't even think twice about it. It would be parked right beside my Iltis... ;D

Rob


----------



## Garett

Where can you buy one? I've only seen Iltises for sale around NB.


----------



## Robbie

Garett said:
			
		

> Where can you buy one? I've only seen Iltises for sale around NB.



This company does all of the DND selling when a vehicle gets to the end of its life. You can pick up crew caps, buses and I have even seen office furniture there,  The Toronto one is where I picked up my Iltis and when the MLs come up to action I'll be there looking too and wishing I had the space.

http://www.icangroup.ca/index.htm

Rob


----------



## geo

I believe there will be many takers.
They will serve well on contruction & logging sites - let alone what they can do on the farm.
The simple fact that they are automatic is a saving grace - the 50 pattern deuce came in standard within the US (rag top as well) while we went with the Automatic & hard top..... good choices all round IMHO.

They will give good service to whoever buys em - AND with all the big pieces, will become a corner garage's best friend.


----------



## scas

It's not a high RPM engine.. Its maxed for 3800 RPM.


----------



## TN2IC

scas said:
			
		

> It's not a high RPM engine.. Its maxed for 3800 RPM.



Detroit Screamin' Demon.. that's all.. LoL. 3800 RPM is pretty low.


----------



## AideMemoire

ton_ami69 said:
			
		

> As the MLVW trucks are finally seeing public hands,  would any of you like to get your hands on any of these trucks?  Are they better/worse than the US M35 trucks?



I have a lot of experience with the US M35s and I'll take one of those over an ML any day of the week.  The M35A2 is basically bulletproof mechanically, and there are literally thousands of parts around for them both used and new - plus they drive like a big pickup truck as long as you're not forced to do something low-speed like...parallel park...as it has no power steering.  Most of the time it's not a problem (and there are after-market add-on power-steering kits available), and for a big six-wheel drive truck, it has a pretty good turning-circle.  US trucks are all five-speed manual transmissions with a two-speed transfer case, unless you get the modded/rebuilt ones which have a different looking front end, an Allison automatic, and a Cat diesel (M35A3)

There are several different versions of the US M35 if you're ever out shopping, but the best one to get is the M35A2C, which is the one with the 'dropsides' cargo box (units without the 'C' are fixed-sided.)  The "A2" means it has the LDT-465-1C or D turbocharged engine vs. the naturally-aspirated one in the -A1 model trucks (look at the exhaust stack -- larger diameter means the truck is the turbo model), and while I'd say the turbo doesn't give you a great deal more power IMO -- it sure does clean up the exhaust vs. the N/A type.   Hard cabs or soft tops are available all over the place (Canada's GMA back east made the last batch of soft tops and cargo covers for the U.S. trucks), as are new seats, wipers, lights, reflectors, seatbelts and everything else.  Also, the sheet metal on the U.S. trucks is of superior quality/thickness compared to the Canadian ones, and as long as the trucks haven't been stored for a million years on...Adak...or something, you rarely, rarely see any rust.

One difference some people might care about is that the US trucks are the 10-wheel configuration (duals on the back) vs. the way we do things, but it is possible to single the U.S. trucks up and use ML-type wheels and tires.  It's really hard to go wrong with the US trucks.  They built that body style with very few changes all the way from 1953 through 1989 or thereabouts, and like the saying goes - "if it ain't broke, don't f- with it."

Another good mod to look for on the U.S. trucks is the air-operated front axle lockout switch on the dash just below the dashpack.  Earlier models used a sprag-type system which was supposed to automatically engage the front axle during a slip condition if you were in First or Reverse, but those sprags were troublesome and required adjustment more often than was being done.  The air shift allows you to toggle the front axle IN or OUT as desired when you need it.  Even the most recent trucks being surplused down south there seem to have a random mix of the sprag and air-switch types when released in large lots, so obviously it wasn't a mandatory mod.  Two styles of parking-brake are in use too -- one the common 'over-center' type like in the LS etc., and the other a ratchet-handle type which is invariably seized rock solid.

I love driving those things.  There's considerable variation between individual vehicles, and I've been in some of the turbo ones that just fly up hills and just sort of have a level of performance you wouldn't expect from something like that.  But I've driven some real pooches too.


----------



## Gilles

Hi 
I am new to site, am retired EME who collects military vehicles. On 15 Nov I purchased an MLVW w/Hiab MRT that was released from DND. The military is starting to get rid of old MLVW.  For more info e-mail me.


----------



## ton_ami69

All the MLVWs that came up for sale on ICAN have been "for scrap".  Does that mean you cannot put these trucks on the road?


----------



## Gilles

Hello
The MLVW that I purchased is in good to very good condition and the vendor will be getting me the registration.  The truck will easily be safety and licenced for the road.  I have restored and plated many older military vehicles.  I was the first person to safety and road register the Iltis jeeps in Quebec, i told the others how to do it.  The main problem with registering the vehicle is the provincial safety.
To safety the vehicle it has to be mechanically safe and we have to install clearance lights around the box/front/rear, it is very easy to do.
Parts for the MLVW are easy to get(not in the QM) most parts are standard off the shelf items that can be procured at local big truck shops.  In our collection we have 3 Iltis, 2 x M135 2 1/2 ton trucks, 1 x 3/4 M37, 1 x 143  3/4 ton ambulance, and recently we purchased from the US 1 x M35 and 1 x M109  2 1/2 ton trucks.  All of these trucks have passed safety and are registered.

Gilles


----------



## soldierboy

Hi,

 From Québec, I just bout a MLVW with the M104 trailer, just to tell you , don't get fool....I will be very difficult to plate them as the army Add for parts only on the bill of sale. I don't know for the rest of the Canada, but here in Québec you will not be able to put them on the road!  As of today I will buy a U.S. M35 for parts with the title and made the switch to be able to put my beauty on the road.

Thank's

P.S. The Canadian variant of the M35 have over 1500 improvement over is U.S. cousins!  (as per Jane's magazine)


----------



## AideMemoire

> "P.S. The Canadian variant of the M35 have over 1500 improvement over is U.S. cousins! "



Depends on how you define 'improvements', I guess.  I'm sure they'll call the Detroit 'Fuel Pincher' engine an 'improvement' - likewise the Automatic Transmission and maybe even the single-wheel set up vs. the US M35A2's duals, but all of that's pretty subjective, IMO.

The ICAN trucks at Pet etc. were all sold off as parts only/residue not to be registered etc., but the HIABs that came up recently at Michener Allen in the prairies were apparently sold with no more registration drama than the Iltises, which were described as "never been registered", and must pass provincial safety etc.   I'm not really sure why the ICAN ones/ Off-Site Sales vehicles come with the "parts only" thing if they're being sold complete and titleable elsewhere, but...our government never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## soldierboy

As for me,

 Just like the army, they remove all the starter and all the oil cooler from the truck sold in Québec, They were all for parts including the Hiab M36 and the one with the Pole digger!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

soldierboy said:
			
		

> As for me,
> 
> Just like the army, they remove all the starter and all the oil cooler from the truck sold in Québec, They were all for parts including the Hiab M36 and the one with the *Pole digger*!



That would be an auger on the Engineer MLVW SEV


----------



## soldierboy

I found a 5 ton starter that I had to change the Bendix gear from 11 to 12 teeth for the 8.2l Detroit and the oil cooler from a civil truck with a new gasket kit!

Vroum..vroum...


----------



## geo

soldierboy said:
			
		

> Just like the army, they remove all the starter and all the oil cooler from the truck sold in Québec, They were all for parts including the Hiab M36 and the one with the Pole digger!



If the truck was sold for "parts" and "parts only" then it goes without saying that someone would remove the starter - making it impossible for someone to simply jump into the cab and drive it away.... without 1st having it inspected & blessed by the provincial transport department


----------



## soldierboy

In Québec, it's impossible to put them back on the road even with an inspection because they are declared as "Scrap" in the systems!


----------



## geo

never say impossible... just very, very complicated
The Iltis were sold the same way.... and there are tons of them out there right now.
The vehicle must be inspeced by the Quebec Ministry of transport & declared roadworthy...


----------



## soldierboy

You are right,

The Iltis was brought on a lawsuit because they were not sold as "scap" and when people got to plate them they were refuse!
In this case the MLVW are clearely identified as "scap" "sold for parts only" The surplus who sold me the truck told me to wait a bit that the army release a bunch of them so people will go fight to be able to put them back on the road...we will see!!! My solution is to get a U.S. M35 frame with data plate and title and made the switch!


----------



## Klinkaroo

I don't know much about all this but couldn't you also do like some utility-trailers, call it a Home-made vehicle, get it inspected and declared road worthy?


----------



## soldierboy

No, because they got the serial number on the frame and they could not give you an homemade one over the old one.

 I'm just at the biggining of the process...we will see!


----------



## Scratch_043

I'm sorry, but it appears like you are planning on purchasing a different model from the states and switching the data plates (serial numbers) in order to get the previously identified 'scrap only' vehicle licensed under another title. This is the same thing that a lot of auto wreckers and such get charged over.

Please correct me if I'm wrong. If that is indeed what 'solution' you intend to use, I urge you to reconsider, as it could land you in a lot of hot water.





			
				soldierboy said:
			
		

> You are right,
> 
> The Iltis was brought on a lawsuit because they were not sold as "scap" and when people got to plate them they were refuse!
> In this case the MLVW are clearely identified as "scap" "sold for parts only" The surplus who sold me the truck told me to wait a bit that the army release a bunch of them so people will go fight to be able to put them back on the road...we will see!!! My solution is to get a U.S. M35 frame with data plate and title and made the switch!


----------



## soldierboy

Yes, you are absolutely right, to be right you have to do like I plan to do and transfer all the Canadien part on the U.S. M35 frame (exactly identical to the Canadien one) The U.S. frame is considered as a vehicule when you cross the border, so that is considered as rebuilding the U.S. One! No gimmic in that, perfectly legal!


----------



## geo

I would recommend that you save yourself some time and trouble & wait the little time it takes to get Transport Quebec to bless the transaction.
The MLVW is a sound truck & excluding the issue of seatbelts & possibly the air brakes, you should not have much of a problem with an Transport Quebec inspection centre.  

contact them - speak to someone who has been involved with licencing the iltis - and work from there ...


----------



## Scratch_043

Okay, that's what I thought you meant, but I wanted to make sure. Good luck with you project, and as geo said, I would just wait until you can get the canadian one licensed with Transport Quebec.


----------



## charlietango

I have owned 2 US versions and currently just own 1.  As of september I had it safetied here in MB for road use.  runs like a dream, parts are VERY easy to get as the US had the same design with minor changes since the 50's.  

A few of you need to think about what you are doing however.  The US declared a few years back that they would not release the titles on their vehicles except in certain states and that exception was ONLY for vehicles dated 1975 and older.  (alabama being one of those states)  This means that if you are not an american citizen you can not get them across the border (NO TITLE) unless you bought from one of I think 5 states and your vehicle was dated 1975 or older.  Your dreams of buying a US unit and swapping the VIN will likely not work and if you get caught your ass will be nailed to a very high stick.  

Next hiccup is an article on Steelsoldiers.com that I read.  As of Jan 1 2009 the US declared that it would no longer release their military vehicles to ANY private hands.  They will all be scrapped from now on.  So the MLVW may be your only option if you want a 'deuce' .  Parts however are still going to be readily available.


----------



## geo

I think the US military might be worried that at some time in the future, posers "could" pull up to a security checkpoint & attempt to penetrate secured installations for some nefarious motives.


----------



## a.armstrong

personally i would love to get one im already in the proccess of getting qoutes for upgrading the motor (so it will go faster than 50kpm up a hill :rage: and 90kpm on the highway :skull and break system or back up break system. if anyone knows where i can buy one pleas let me know!


----------



## AideMemoire

charlietango said:
			
		

> "The US declared a few years back that they would not release the titles on their vehicles except in certain states and that exception was ONLY for vehicles dated 1975 and older.  (alabama being one of those states)  This means that if you are not an american citizen you can not get them across the border (NO TITLE) unless you bought from one of I think 5 states and your vehicle was dated 1975 or older."



Sort of.  Government Liquidation disposes of them for the US Gov't and sometimes you get the Form 97 and sometimes you don't.  Some states require the Form 97 "Certificate to Obtain Title" for ex-military vehicles - and some don't...some just need a bill of sale.  Some states let you get a title from a company called "Broadway Title Services" if it doesn't otherwise have one.  It varies all over the map.   Many, many deuces and 5-tons of all descriptions have also been given/sold to USDA Forestry and other State and Federal gov't agencies over the years and are disposed of via GSA auctions rather than the GL ones, and except for the cases of residue vehicles or those otherwise deemed scrap - you always get something suitable for the 'previous title' requirement.  At least I always have.  GovLiquidation at the moment is also requiring EUC's on anything with wheels and a camouflage paint job (even CUCV vehicles), so Canadians are out of luck irrespective of the title issue as with one or two exceptions I know of, EUC's are only granted to U.S. citizens.  That requirement so far doesn't apply to vehicles sold through GSA, but I expect it's only a matter of time before hysteria trumps common sense over there too.  Probably within the year.



> "Next hiccup is an article on Steelsoldiers.com that I read.  As of Jan 1 2009 the US declared that it would no longer release their military vehicles to ANY private hands.  They will all be scrapped from now on.  So the MLVW may be your only option if you want a 'deuce' .  Parts however are still going to be readily available.



They've been saying things like that (and worse) for years.  There was a proposal that came out in the early part of '08 to the effect that no Gov't surplus of any description would be sold to anyone - and would instead be warehoused in giant warehouses (yet to be built, presumably) for future needs.  I don't think that went anywhere after someone doubtlessly pointed out the logistics involved in keeping warehouses full of things like surplus exercise equipment and old VCRs, and probably died the death it richly deserved.  There have also been several measures that USGOV has tried to sneak in which would enable them to recall any military material of any description which had once been sold through U.S. surplus sales over the decades at their whim 'in the interests of national security', and the way it was worded it would've applied equally to high-tech missile guidance systems components and...B-17 bombers from WWII.  The last time it came up it was defeated thanks to a coalition of sensible individuals led by the then-Confederate Air Force and its well-heeled, well-connected warbird owners, but since that time several versions of the same legislation have turned up 'under the radar' in the hopes they could be passed without any sort of political process.

As it stands, the USGOV through Government Liquidations has been pulling some pretty jackbooted maneuvers, including sending people letters ordering them to return things they purchased legally through Government Liquidation as long as six-seven years ago.  Not an urban legend. Fact.  One guy I know got such a recall notice for several 1960's bakelite voltmeters that USGOV had suddenly decided were a security risk after the fellow had owned them for six years, and another fellow got a recall letter for two triwalls of ripped camouflage rain gear.  To say that the inmates are running the bureaucratic asylum right now in the U.S. is understating the problem by several orders of magnitude.  Paranoia destroys from within.  The ghosts of McCarthyism.


----------



## a.armstrong

geo said:
			
		

> I think the US military might be worried that at some time in the future, posers "could" pull up to a security checkpoint & attempt to penetrate secured installations for some nefarious motives.


The only problem with that idea is that u need to have a: a work ticket that states that u have business driving that vehicle in to the installation and b: a valid us military id to get into any base or installation. usually u need both to get in to a base but i get what ur saying it is possible i guess


----------



## AideMemoire

a.armstrong said:
			
		

> The only problem with that idea is that u need to have a: a work ticket that states that u have business driving that vehicle in to the installation and b: a valid us military id to get into any base or installation. usually u need both to get in to a base but i get what ur saying it is possible i guess



Correct. I've driven up to the gate in current pattern equipment as part of my civvy gig and the minute I handed them a drivers licence as opposed to current military ID -- off to the commercial inspection lanes with me.  They even send some of their own vehicles through there rather than just waving them on to the base.  Last time I was there a USAF semi with some TACP HMMWVs on the trailer was sent through the inspection lanes rather than waved on post.   All this is after 9-11 though.  In the early to mid-90's you were generally just sent on your way without stopping if you were driving an SMP vehicle, and that's if anyone was manning the checkpoint to begin with.  (Malmstrom AFB was really the only exception I can remember in the 90's.  The gate was always manned there, and while I was waved through the first few times as I was driving an SMP vehicle - they eventually made the group of us go through all the Visitors Pass rigamarole at the MP shack.)

As has been pointed out several times to the various security agencies when the subject of banning military vehicles in private hands goes, the Bad Guys will use something like a garbage truck or bus (or Ryder truck) if they want to make a mess.


----------



## geo

a.armstrong said:
			
		

> The only problem with that idea is that u need to have a: a work ticket that states that u have business driving that vehicle in to the installation and b: a valid us military id to get into any base or installation. usually u need both to get in to a base but i get what ur saying it is possible i guess



Work tickets are a simple piece of paper / cardboard.  Anyone with a laser printer could reproduce.
WRT worktickets & military ID.... you must consider that there are military reservations that are partly built in state parks.... effectively creating back doors to the base.
Also, most people looking to crash a party would want to have the oportunity to just get close to the checkpoint without raising suspicion.... and do a final sprint to crash & burn into something....  However, as indicated... a garbage truck would be a great vehicle to use.... no one is particularly interested in inspecting a reeking stinking cesspool - more inclined to wave em thru & get some clean air ASAP


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

just in case anyone is interested there is at least one ML forsale at the place between Almonte and Carlton Place Ontario.  on highway 29. no clue about price i saw there on friday  as we were driving to Smiths Falls for my  other hobby train watching


----------



## a.armstrong

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> just in case anyone is interested there is at least one ML forsale at the place between Almonte and Carlton Place Ontario.  on highway 29. no clue about price i saw there on friday  as we were driving to Smiths Falls for my  other hobby train watching



if u have any more infor on this it would be greatly appreciated as i actually live in ontario and i would like to buy this vehicle


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

we drove by  doing high way  plus a bit speed, it is the cago version, no trap, but had the wooden supports  , not much else to tell you. where in ontario are you,  i can give you directions some one here might know the name of it.


----------



## a.armstrong

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> we drove by  doing high way  plus a bit speed, it is the cago version, no trap, but had the wooden supports  , not much else to tell you. where in ontario are you,  i can give you directions some one here might know the name of it.


im in burlington if u know where hamilton is im right beside that just off the qew/401


----------



## George Wallace

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> we drove by  doing high way  plus a bit speed, it is the cago version, no trap, but had the wooden supports  , not much else to tell you. where in ontario are you,  i can give you directions some one here might know the name of it.





			
				a.armstrong said:
			
		

> im in burlington if u know where hamilton is im right beside that just off the qew/401




My God Guys!  Where did you learn English?  Perhaps a review of the Site Guidelines would be in order.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

I will try and make it a bit clearer.
We doing highway  speed plus...90km in 80 zone. I do not know the name of the place. It is  on highway  29  about 10 to 15 minutes from Almonte Ontario  close to Carleton Place. They sell various used  ex military equipment, there are itlis, MLVW,  some of the yellow 1/2 tons, some grey  tractors ( farm type) , some vans of various sizes , trailers for the MLs,  former 5/4 or cucv CP trucks, might even be the odd 5 tonne there in the back. Some sort of tanker truck too.

I have seen the mp, ambulance itlis there,  some with tops, some without, the light pole there too. 
I have never stopped there, but always give it a glance out of interest.I have never seen any  prices or anything marked on the windows so I have no clue about cost.]
I hope this is more helpful, I was never one to memorize the various mods or models of trucks or equipment,  they  all look the same to me, big and green trucks
I am sure some one here in the Ottawa Valley  would know the name of this dealership.
good luck
stuart


----------



## Fishbone Jones

a.armstrong said:
			
		

> The only problem with that idea is that u need to have a: a work ticket that states that u have business driving that vehicle in to the installation and b: a valid us military id to get into any base or installation. usually u need both to get in to a base but i get what ur saying it is possible i guess



Please visit this thread and read: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84149.0.html

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## George Wallace

FormerHorseGuard


That 'garage' on Hwy 15 in Almonte has been mentioned quite a few times in threads dealing with surplus vehicles and trailers.  The guy has been quite visible on that road for some time, and mentioned in different forums.  He has been mentioned in the Iltis and Jeep topics.


----------



## a.armstrong

recceguy said:
			
		

> Please visit this thread and read: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84149.0.html
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



just wondering how my post is in violation of the site guidlines? this knowledge is given to any person that attempts to enter a cf base


----------



## dangerboy

a.armstrong said:
			
		

> just wondering how my post is in violation of the site guidlines? this knowledge is given to any person that attempts to enter a cf base


Did you read the part:

You will not use excessive webspeak, or other shorthand styles of typing. Please use English or French to the best of your ability; this makes it easier for those who are not posting in their native language.

In other words proper punctation and grammer.


----------



## ton_ami69

Anyone looked at these MLVWs for sale in Beloeil?

http://prefair.ca/products/?id=3312&s=626


----------



## QwkTawkr

FYI....

There are 12 MLVW's at Jardine Auctioneers in Fredericton, NB. They are part  of the ICAN Group (www.icangroup.ca). There is nothing on their website yet but they are being sold on Tuesday, April 7th.


----------



## Jager

Well, not to grave dig, but if anyone notices any MLVW's for sale in the Edmonton area please send me a pm.


----------



## a.armstrong

I relize this is and old thread but does anyone know where the dnd will be selling the mlvw's from? I've been told that they are actually being phased out for our new casr's and stirling's (reserves are getting these).


----------



## Nfld Sapper

a.armstrong said:
			
		

> I relize this is and old thread but does anyone know where the dnd will be selling the mlvw's from? I've been told that they are actually being phased out for our new casr's and stirling's (reserves are getting these).



Crown Auctions...... and the Sterlings are not going to the Reserves, these where interm vehicles until they came up with the acutal ML replacement.... MSVS (MILCOTS)


----------



## a.armstrong

Oh, I didn't know that, I had been told the reserves were going to use them for a while longer and the regs were getting the msvs first.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

a.armstrong said:
			
		

> Oh, I didn't know that, I had been told the reserves were going to use them for a while longer and the regs were getting the msvs first.



Regs get the MSVS (SMP) and the Reserves get the MSVS (MILCOTS) or so I have been told by the project staff.....


----------



## dapaterson

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Crown Auctions...... and the Sterlings are not going to the Reserves, these where interm vehicles until they came up with the acutal ML replacement.... MSVS (MILCOTS)



The NaviStar trucks are the MSVS MilCOTS.  Not sure what you're talking about when you mention Sterling trucks.  There is no "interim" truck; the MLVWs are being replaced by the MilCOTS MSVS in the Reserves.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The NaviStar trucks are the MSVS MilCOTS.  Not sure what you're talking about when you mention Sterling trucks.  There is no "interim" truck; the MLVWs are being replaced by the MilCOTS MSVS in the Reserves.



Dapaterson a few years back at least here in Gagetown, the transport cell started to receive Sterling Stake trucks as TCV's to replace aging and grounds ML's..... They are basically the Sterling Actera chassis with either a normal TCV box or a hybread HL TCV box.....

These to the best of my knowledge where the stop gap measure until GoC/DND got around to the actual ML replacement program.... Pics of the Sterlings to fol at a later date when my interweb gets hooked up


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Last week saw a beautifully restored deuce with the old Cornflake on it. wish I had a camera. It was doing something for the local legion.


----------



## harry8422

I would definitly be buying one!!!


----------



## mard.nf

Hey everyone, I'm new to the site and was wondering does anyone know if the DND is , or will be, letting go of any MLVW's any time soon?

Marty


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Every MLVW that I saw go for disposal, first had it's frame cut.  I do not believe that DND wants any of them on the road.


----------



## my72jeep

I have hear through through the Military Vehicle grape vine that some civil servant has decreed that no surplus Canadian SMP's will be sold as any thing but scrap any more.


----------



## Jammer

The MLVW is not street legal. Thus none of them can be registered and licenced....no, not even restored.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

There are a couple here in NL that are licensed, but I would assume that they have had the brake system completely redone...


----------



## Jammer

The MTO will not do this.


----------



## my72jeep

Jammer said:
			
		

> The MLVW is not street legal. Thus none of them can be registered and licensed....no, not even restored.


I know of 2 MLVW's on the road as M35's they were bought in very good condition uncut. the bill of sale said not road worthy at the same time a pair of scrap M35's were gotten for the Data plates.you get the idea.


----------



## Jammer

EBay has some nice redone rigs...


----------



## exabedtech

I remember back in '86 we drove a few hundred of the old Jeeps from Lahr down to a compound in this little town where teams of civies systematically cut each one completely in half.
Funny part was that we were ordered to completely full up each one of them for the 20km or so drive.
The Germans had a field day collecting those fuel tanks.

Again, these were perfectly serviceable vehicles driven to a yard to be cut in half!!!!  Word at the time was that Italians had purchased the entire lot of them.


----------



## MedCorps

I seem to recall a mess conversation (*caution might have been intoxicated*) where some EME officer noted that they were not going to be sold via CADC, due to issues with regulatory civilian standards, and were being sent to Corrections Services Canada where they were being cut up for scrap by the prisoners as part of some work program. 

He noted that in the early days of the program, CSC has some concerns about "lost" ammunition, pyro, knives, etc, being found in the hidden parts of the MLVW while it was being taken apart by the convicts.  Not sure if this was a theoretical concern, or as a results of an incident.  I suspect theoretical.

MC


----------



## Maxadia

Jammer said:
			
		

> The MLVW is not street legal. Thus none of them can be registered and licenced....no, not even restored.



That may depend on the province you live in.  For example, my 1948 Willys jeep does not require reverse lights or even seatbelts, as there is a grandfather clause in our province's transportation laws.


----------



## my72jeep

RDJP said:
			
		

> That may depend on the province you live in.  For example, my 1948 Willys jeep does not require reverse lights or even seatbelts, as there is a grandfather clause in our province's transportation laws.


The MLVW is sold as scrap not to be licensed. written right on the bill of sale. they started doing that on some of the Iltis also mid way through the sell of of them. a lot of the old M151 mutts were the same way cut and sold as scrap.


----------

